# Best areas of Oaxaca or Guerrero???



## Guest (Sep 19, 2011)

We are living in Taxco and hoping to get our children to the ocean some time soon. We are on a limited budget so we are looking for a nice place to stay on one of the Oaxacan beaches or Guerrero beaches (but not Acapulco). Does anyone have suggestions about a nice relaxing location that would be good for ocean swimming? I know there are dangerous places around Acapulco etc. We want to be safe but we still want decently large waves. Our children have been landlocked in Colorado all of their lives so I want them to really enjoy jumping the waves. (they are 13 and 14 ) Anyway, we're looking for a vacation house to rent for a week sometime in the next couple of months. Any suggestions??? PS. We're not looking for the glitzy American tourist scene, just a nice beach to have a family vacation.


----------



## HolyMole (Jan 3, 2009)

*Try Zihuatanejo*



Raquel'sCocina said:


> We are living in Taxco and hoping to get our children to the ocean some time soon. We are on a limited budget so we are looking for a nice place to stay on one of the Oaxacan beaches or Guerrero beaches (but not Acapulco). Does anyone have suggestions about a nice relaxing location that would be good for ocean swimming? I know there are dangerous places around Acapulco etc. We want to be safe but we still want decently large waves. Our children have been landlocked in Colorado all of their lives so I want them to really enjoy jumping the waves. (they are 13 and 14 ) Anyway, we're looking for a vacation house to rent for a week sometime in the next couple of months. Any suggestions??? PS. We're not looking for the glitzy American tourist scene, just a nice beach to have a family vacation.


I can't think of a better place than Zihuatanejo in Guerrero. Playa La Ropa is safe but still fun for kids their age. You shouldn't have any problem finding reasonable accommodation during October or November. After the cooler weather in Taxco, Zihua's humidity is still fairly high during October, but less so in November. Google ZihuaRob for his website and Message Board, or e-mail me.


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

I would do the Zihua area but focus on Barra de Potosi. This is really family oriented with wonderful palapa restaurants on the beach. I has both ocean beaches as well as a wonderful 10 mile or so laguna. I suspect that there are really good deals on house rentals for a month. We basically do a week so focus is on places with a kitchenette & pool such as Solecito.
It is only a few minutes from the Zihua airport and 30 min to anywhere in Zihua but really a completely different world.


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2011)

Thank you! These are both really great ideas. I would love to hear more. What about the Oaxacan beaches? I really appreciate all the suggestions. They both look like amazingly beautiful and family oriented places. Keep the ideas comin! Thanks!


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

We have friends that spend February each year near Port Angel and really like it. We haven't been there but believe there is person that posts from Monterrey that just went to that area with his family.


----------



## Mexicodrifter (Sep 11, 2011)

I have been and stayed in and around Porta Angel for years. It is a lovely place to visit
for a week or so. The accomodations run from $150 pesos a night to $500. There are also other beaches North of the bay that are interesting and in Musunte there is the Turtle Museum. Vey low entrance fee and well woth the time. 
Swimming is another issue for the area. It is a rough sea area and only strong swimmers would be advised to use the ocean, especialy the Zipotite beach which is also a clothing optional beach by ordanece. Porta angel´s bay is a perfect spot and can be easily reached by car.
For fun there is a combie, local truck, to take people from one comunity to another for a few pesos, so you can park you car and get around nicely. There is also a market place and many good restuarants. During the season, from November to April, many Europeans flock to the Porta. 
I love camping there by paying one of the small local beach front hotels to use some sand.
Have fun trip.


----------



## gizziiusa (Sep 22, 2011)

I was in the Port Angel to Escondido area for a couple of months, and remember the area well. Port Angel is great for kids/family. If they can use a mask [snorkeling], bring it ! Zipolite beach- waves would be to dangerous IMO for kids, plus there are naked people walking around and ganja is smoked in public [dont know if all of that combo would work for a family]. all types of folks here. zipo has the best restaurants. next down is San Augistine beach- Excellent for families. nice enclosed "cove" like area for the kids to swim, and the waves are "just right". real good lodging, but be expected to pay higher rates. mazunte beach- more of a "hippy-backpacker" place mostly, but does have the best beachside italian run coffee cafe with awesome view. waves here arent dangerous but not for beginners either [they can smack you into the sand bottom at break]. mazunte also has a toursit attraction sea turtle sanctuary. last one is a beach i cant rememebr the name of, but you go there to visit the mangrove forrest. inexpensive guided boat tours of it. on down the road heading west is Escondido [im sure theres plenty of info on the web about it]. 

*edit addition* i also agree with drifter, a mix of euro, americans and canadians around to keep things lively and not too "american". from angel to mazunte is only a few miles.
hope this helps.


----------



## conorkilleen (Apr 28, 2010)

conklinwh said:


> We have friends that spend February each year near Port Angel and really like it. We haven't been there but believe there is person that posts from Monterrey that just went to that area with his family.


Thanks Conklin. Yep. That was me. Puerto Escondido and the surrounding beaches are really great for family. Laid back and the area is safe. I flew my family to Huatulco for a few days then we spent the rest of the 2 weeks in and around the PE area enjoying the food, people, and the beaches. Seems like depending on the season, there are a wealth of vacation homes or cottages that you can rent in the Zicatela area of PE.

If you like waves, then that is the area for you. They host an annual international surfing tournament every year that is a blast (if you can get a room ahead of time). Just please be careful of the undertow at the beaches around PE, and Mexico in general. It can be rather strong and can unfoot you in no time flat. The PE beaches are a little more tame, but if you venture 1/2 hour more West towards Roca Blanca or El Venado, please be careful.


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2011)

Thanks everyone! I think we're leaning heavily towards the Zihuatanejo area. We've done a ton of research and narrowed down some beach rentals. I think the main thing that we've learned is that the winter time prices are sky high, so we are adjusting our plans and will go next spring. This gives us more time to save our pesos so that we are able to have a very memorable family vacation. 
I really appreciate everyone's input. I wouldn't have found the Zihua beaches without your help. Thanks so much! 

Now to find cheaper bus far than first class. It seems our round trip travel expense would be around $6,000 pesos to get from Taxco to the Zihua area. This just seems way too high in my opinion. (We don't own a vehicle at this point). We don't mind taking the rougher busses so I'll have to do research in that direction. Any suggestions? I'll probably do a secondary post about alternate transportation ideas. Thanks again!


----------

